# Buying a new Router



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

I have simply set out what I look for when purchasing a router. I hope it may assist others when they are looking to purchas a router. The routers available in Australia at the time of writing the article but I am sure there would be other brands that are similar to what I have suggested.
These are routers that have been suitable to produce projects that I wish to make. 

As you are well aware with my previous postings I operate the router in the handheld position for up to 80% of my work. I use the template guides regularly, but I also have operated with four routers in the router table which were set up for special jobs when I was conducting my cabinetmaking business. In that time I had even gone further and produced projects that were considered _"impossible to be completed with a handheld router and must have been routered with a CNC router". _ These were the words of a professional woodworker working with CNC routers.

In my retirement I have continued to produce articles with the aid of the Template guides introducing Greater Safety Awareness with the use of the router.

Choosing the correct router is so important.
Tom


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

thanks tom. The router is still fairly new to me, and I appreciate all of the actual hands on experience type of information I can get.

Greg


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tom, wonderful job on the presentation. If the same products were available here in the US and Canada life would be so simple. For members here the selection of routers is different. While Tom and I are on the same sheet of music about what to look for in a router my suggestions are slightly different based on product availability. You can view the subject by clicking on the BLOG's link and selecting Sawdust Dreams. New members take note: Tom's unique methods are well worth learning; nobody else can teach you how to take full advantage of your routers potential with guide bushings. Again, well done Tom.


----------

